# Shorten Brittany Hunting Range



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am a grouse hunter. I have 7 year old brittany who ranges further than I want him too. I do have an e-collar on him. Is it possible to shorten his hunting range? How is the best way to do it?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for coming here, but try that request on the dog forum. The boys there are pretty good.


----------

